# What happened to this forum? Its deader than a hammer.



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dang, this place needs Al Czervik


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

We are a tad concerned about the FBI, CIA, NSA, BATF keeping tabs on us all.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is a form of you "go woke" you go broke.
It happens to the best of tyrants.
I still can't find my way around in here either.
They really killed my interest in posting other than short blurps like this.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> We are a tad concerned about the FBI, CIA, NSA, BATF keeping tabs on us all.


So we might as well Dance!


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

We are WOKE--


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> We are a tad concerned about the FBI, CIA, NSA, BATF keeping tabs on us all.


Yeah, I wonder how how much data Vertigo is giving to assorted alphabet and NWO agencies???


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The forum always slows down during the warmer months of the year and it is a holiday weekend. We also prefer quality of quantity.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> The forum always slows down during the warmer months of the year and it is a holiday weekend. We also prefer quality of quantity.


Right on.
When you weed out the extemporaneous BS and stick to the purpose of this board, it only APPEARS to be dead.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> The forum always slows down during the warmer months of the year and it is a holiday weekend. We also prefer quality of quantity.


(Slippy giggles)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Right on.
> When you weed out the extemporaneous BS and stick to the purpose of this board, it only APPEARS to be dead.


Appearances Lives Matter!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy giggles)


I always imagined you with a chortle not a girly giggle.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Right on.
> When you weed out the extemporaneous BS and stick to the purpose of this board, it only APPEARS to be dead.



*extemporaneous from Webster... for those of you who never worked at nor learned lumber yard jibberish...*

ex·tem·po·ra·ne·ous | \ (ˌ)ek-ˌstem-pə-ˈrā-nē-əs \
*Definition of extemporaneous*

1a(1)*: *composed, performed, or uttered on the spur of the moment *: *IMPROMPTUan extemporaneous comment
(2)*: *carefully prepared but delivered without notes or text
b*: *skilled at or given to extemporaneous utterance
c*: *happening suddenly and often unexpectedly and usually without clearly known causes or relationshipsa great deal of criminal and delinquent behavior is … extemporaneous— W. C. Reckless
2*: *provided, made, or put to use as an expedient *: *MAKESHIFTan extemporaneous shelter

*Good Ole 'Boy Translation.... no fun, giggles, or intelligent humor allowed.*


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Dang, this place needs Al Czervik


Most people that were here now spend their time at the other place including you and me. That is why traffic slowed down here.

The other place is like a high speed bypass with few cops. This place has a lot of speed traps and cops looking to make a buck.

Really, the prepper part of this forum means that you should be prepared to be banned.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Maybe Tourist can polish it back up with 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000-grit.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Most people that were here now spend their time at the other place including you and me. That is why traffic slowed down here.
> 
> The other place is like a high speed bypass with few cops. This place has a lot of speed traps and cops looking to make a buck.
> 
> Really, the prepper part of this forum means that you should be prepared to be banned.


On any given day the number of members online at OTP and here are about the same.
At this very moment, there are 10 at OTP and 7 here.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On any given day the number of members online at OTP and here are about the same.
> At this very moment, there are 10 at OTP and 7 here.


That’s about 50% higher traffic. That’s a landslide.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> On any given day the number of members online at OTP and here are about the same.
> At this very moment, there are 10 at OTP and 7 here.


Sort of hard to compare a corporate-owned, fancy board with a small site that is a budget model owned by one man.

From what I'm hearing from other folks, all of the company's boards are being forced into PC BS. I think the reasoning is that, sure, a lot of people are going to walk, but others who know nothing about the past will show up and pick up the pace.
The boards and attitudes will be remade in their image.

I could certainly be wrong.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Gunboards, of which I am a long time member, certainly didn't go PC during the refurb.
Nor did Marlin Owners, where I am a plank owner.
I haven't found one of theirs yet. And that includes at least 50 that I belong to.

Here we are simply enforcing rules that have always been in place. And for one reason or another had been forgotten.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> That’s about 50% higher traffic. That’s a landslide.


Now it is 13 for PF, and 5 for OTP.
As you can see, things change back and forth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Gunboards, of which I am a long time member, certainly didn't go PC during the refurb.
> Nor did Marlin Owners, where I am a plank owner.
> I haven't found one of theirs yet. And that includes at least 50 that I belong to.
> 
> Here we are simply enforcing rules that have always been in place. And for one reason or another had been forgotten.


I understand, and I certainly don't fault anyone for enforcing the rules. What I do know is that rules can get in the way of a board's growth if enforced in the wrong way, and some rules can be ignored to a certain extent, depending on how polite members are. That's the most important thing. No topic should be off the table, and discussions should be civil.
Old friend, I don't feel comfortable talking about this in the open and I'm sure you understand why. I appreciate the discussion, though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I understand, and I certainly don't fault anyone for enforcing the rules. What I do know is that rules can get in the way of a board's growth if enforced in the wrong way, and some rules can be ignored to a certain extent, depending on how polite members are. That's the most important thing. No topic should be off the table, and discussions should be civil.
> Old friend, I don't feel comfortable talking about this in the open and I'm sure you understand why. I appreciate the discussion, though.


I didn't know there were any topics that were off the table.
Everything hinges on what manner they are expressed.
Your posts are an example of the right way to express things.

While others seem to be deliberately trying to provoke a response.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I didn't know there were any topics that were off the table.
> Everything hinges on what manner they are expressed.
> Your posts are an example of the right way to express things.
> 
> While others seem to be deliberately trying to provoke a response.


We are old. You are older. Much, much, and MUCH older.  
Regardless, we remember a time when civility was the rule of the day.
I think this says something about society.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seem to have detected a slide toward the PC side of the scale but then at times things seem normal. I'm as confused as a goose in a hail storm.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Seem to have detected a slide toward the PC side of the scale but then at times things seem normal. I'm as confused as a goose in a hail storm.


Here's the thing. Who owns this board?
Oh, I know VS "owns" the board, but where are those people? I don't see the owners posting. They buy boards and make $$$ off ads. 
The members own the board. We discuss topics. We share thoughts, ideas and opinions. WE determine the direction. Without us, there is no board; just a site owned by someone/company who need us.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paraquack said:


> We are a tad concerned about the FBI, CIA, NSA, BATF keeping tabs on us all.


You know what they say about the National Security Agency? It's the only part of the government that actually listens to you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> We are old. You are older. Much, much, and MUCH older.


Your time is coming my friend. You'll find out that getting old is not for sissies.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like my Daddy about growing old aint for sissies..but he he did always qualify it by saying "but it beats dying young." That should cheer up some worthless old sinners around here.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

I left one of the other boards awhile back since the new rules were asinine. I have issues playing nice when my freedoms are restricted for no good reason other than someones income stream from advertising is threatened by my posts.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Xstuntman said:


> I left one of the other boards awhile back since the new rules were asinine. I have issues playing nice when my freedoms are restricted for no good reason other than someones income stream from advertising is threatened by my posts.


The only freedom restricted here is the use of foul language. If being PC were the standard, most of us would have been banned a long time ago.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Xstuntman said:


> I left one of the other boards awhile back since the new rules were asinine. I have issues playing nice when my freedoms are restricted for no good reason other than someones income stream from advertising is threatened by my posts.


The rules here today are the same as they have always been.
I've been a member here since the board was only two months old, so I can say this with confidence.
I have also seen this board change ownership at least three times. And the rules did not change.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The rules here today are the same as they have always been.
> I've been a member here since the board was only two months old, so I can say this with confidence.
> I have also seen this board change ownership at least three times. And the rules did not change.


He and Denton only beat me by a few months. I can attest to the same.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> He and Denton only beat me by a few months. I can attest to the same.


I beat you by 9 days! 
Things have changed here over the years.
Many good people have gone by the wayside in that time.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm only a member of one other forum. It uses the same software as this one.
I have been a member there since 2005.
People come and people go. We've had some talented craftsman supply great advice for many years and then all of a sudden...poof...gone.

It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I still can't find my way around in here either.
> They really killed my interest in posting other than short blurps like this.


Me too


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just the opposite for me.
IMO only, the new site is much easier to navigate, post and keep track of things.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Me too


#metoo


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My join date is earlier than anyone posting in this thread so far.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not by much


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Just the opposite for me.
> IMO only, the new site is much easier to navigate, post and keep track of things.


I agree.
I was a big proponent for the change from the get-go. It got rid of all those annoying bugs that plagued the old site.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

SOCOM42 said:


> I beat you by 9 days!
> Things have changed here over the years.
> Many good people have gone by the wayside in that time.


I’ve seen that in other forums I am in. The core group stays around. I love each and every one of those in the other main forum I am in. I’ve met them personally and formed lifelong bonds with them. I remain active on that forum, but there’s no new blood and very little prepping talk. I know we’ve all been at this for years, but we have to stay sharp. Situations change and we are forever learning and updating preps. That is why I’ve joined this forum. So this may be “home” for many of you, but I’m new and I think you have a great forum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. I finally found the FAQ for using the forum. Funny thing about finding it is that I had previously "liked" it.









FAQ







www.prepperforums.net





I think it'll help those who are not comfortable with the change.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> OK. I finally found the FAQ for using the forum. Funny thing about finding it is that I had previously "liked" it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing will help, me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Nothing will help, me.


Oh, quit acting like you can't learn. Through the decades, you've proven that there's nothing that you can't conquer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I joined one of the first outdoor/prep/survival/veteran/etc forums on what was called the interweb back before Y2K.
Frugal Squirrels, maybe you've heard of it.
It changed hands sometime in the early 2000's, but it is still privately owned by the same person.
I am still a member there, still post.

Over the 22 years I have seen many come, many go, but there's still a core group.

Some of y'all might like to check it out. I'm the same screen name over there as here. I just checked my profile, I'm member #182.
Check it out - www.frugalsquirrels.com/vb/forum


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have been recovering from the crud and working on the yard and plants. Trying to stock up more since things are getting way expensive in the stores. That is what my life has become, getting ready for lean times and cussing at the deer for eating my best plants.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> I have been recovering from the crud and working on the yard and plants. Trying to stock up more since things are getting way expensive in the stores. That is what my life has become, getting ready for lean times and cussing at the deer for eating my best plants.


Feel better!

I feel your pain about the sticker shock. Will be heading to WallyWorld and Piggly Wiggly in a bit. Taking several hundred dollar bills with me and expect to bring home dollar bills in change.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

But that’s why we’re here.
Because we believe in self sufficiency, being prepared for the unknown, to learn how to make do and do without.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Just my humble opinion. If a forum like this is to continue to serve its original purpose, it needs to attract new members. Otherwise, it simply becomes a social media platform for the old timers. That is one of the reasons I came here. I may have been doing this preparedness thing for a long time, but I am forever wanting to improve and learn. I know from other forums that it only takes one old timer who is full of himself and maybe not a very happy person to run off new people. I guess it keeps the status quo, but it prevents new ideas from being introduced. This forum has been around for quite a while (just like a couple other forums I’m a member of) and I’ve seen the same thing. I’d love to share what I’ve learned with new people and in turn, maybe get some new ideas. It’s hard to learn from the same people you’ve been interacting with for years.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Personally I would like everyone's opinion on the one food you should stock the most of besides meat which I can't afford and find hard to store. Hit me with you best options, we are not fussy eaters. Oh, on a different note. I bottled my dandelion mead and have to say I am really liking how it turned out, tart sweet flavor. Give it a few months and it will be awesome.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> Personally I would like everyone's opinion on the one food you should stock the most of besides meat which I can't afford and find hard to store. Hit me with you best options, we are not fussy eaters. Oh, on a different note. I bottled my dandelion mead and have to say I am really liking how it turned out, tart sweet flavor. Give it a few months and it will be awesome.


It seems some like to store premade food. I never much liked that so my FD/dehydrated food storage is the ingredients. I have cans of carrots, onions, green beans, etc. Somehow I did end up with 2 #10 cans of chicken with rice but all the rest is just ingredients to make stuff. I also found a good dehydrated soup mix at North Bay Trading Co. I wait until something there is on sale before I get it.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Almost all of mine are also dehydrated meal kits and staples. We like rice and beans so I have a ton of that and seasoning and I have a lot of potatoes and vegetables. I have been studying foraging and we have been experimenting with eating some things I found in my yard high in vitamins but truthfully I am not fond of most of it, but in a pinch I know which ones are eatable. I figure meat and eggs unless I can get a critter proof chicken pen built on my limited income will be something we will miss, unless we take up hunting. I use to love rabbit and pheasant but haven't had them in years and I limit fish because of the toxins. The one freeze dry food I buy is meat and egg products and cheese. The rest I can make myself.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Why not raise rabbits. They are quiet, reproduce well, easy to process and you don't have to worry about storing the meat. You also get fertilizer for your garden.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

But bunnies are so cute.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

They may be cute but they are also tasty.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> But bunnies are so cute.


I have the same problem with my wife over guinea pigs. If I tried to raise them, she would immediately name each and every one of them and declare that we can't eat a named animal.
Good thing we love vegetables.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I see one of the new kids was angered having to undergo our forum's required "two pound enema" to prove strength and obedience. Yikes, fortune favors the brave, and remember, we had to lower the original skill set from a "seven pound enema."

Kids. They cry facing an escaping new balloon and their moms won't pick them up after a binding of deep bare steel...


----------



## CRCaseyboy (11 mo ago)

BennyMG1 said:


> Just my humble opinion. If a forum like this is to continue to serve its original purpose, it needs to attract new members. Otherwise, it simply becomes a social media platform for the old timers. That is one of the reasons I came here. I may have been doing this preparedness thing for a long time, but I am forever wanting to improve and learn. I know from other forums that it only takes one old timer who is full of himself and maybe not a very happy person to run off new people. I guess it keeps the status quo, but it prevents new ideas from being introduced. This forum has been around for quite a while (just like a couple other forums I’m a member of) and I’ve seen the same thing. I’d love to share what I’ve learned with new people and in turn, maybe get some new ideas. It’s hard to learn from the same people you’ve been interacting with for years.


It's been my experience over the years we learn from each other through the stories they tell us, and if anyone learns just one thing from a tale, it was worth the read. Everyone learns in a different way. Some by doing, others by reading, and it matters not how you learn, but that you learn something. If each person who believes in prepping sticks to the bare basics, you won't go wrong. Build a survival library, find a BOL and stock it, make sure you stay as fit as you can manage, have enough food to get you through at least six months on hand, read, and read some more, etc, etc. We all know these things and abide by them. I've been a practicing survivalist, (prepper) since 1964 and never fail to learn some small bit of information that I believe might help me someday. That is why I come to forums such as this one, and I never have the attitude I know it all. I don't and never will but I'm light years ahead of many. I know I can survive if things take a turn. I taught my sons and daughters as well. Prepping is sort of like having an insurance policy on life. We buy into it hoping we never have to use it, but it is there if we do.


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

I still visit but don't log in as much. Still lots of good info on here though.

Is Slippy really banned?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SRU Viper said:


> I still visit but don't log in as much. Still lots of good info on here though.
> 
> Is Slippy really banned?


We're seeing a lot of new folks spurred on by the Russian invasion, inflation, and general lack of confidence in the direction the world is headed.

Slippy received a 1 year ban back in June/July. It'll be up to him if he wants to return at that time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> We're seeing a lot of new folks spurred on by the Russian invasion, inflation, and general lack of confidence in the direction the world is headed.
> 
> Slippy received a 1 year ban back in June/July. It'll be up to him if he wants to return at that time.


Just found this oldie but goodie! Too funny!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Just found this oldie but goodie! Too funny!


Maybe things have improved since this thread was first started.
Maybe not.
I guess we'll see.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Maybe things have improved since this thread was first started.
> Maybe not.
> I guess we'll see.


"It is what it is" to quote the young folk!

Have some fun and enjoy the ride!


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Too busy getting prepared to do much reading and writing about it.


----------



## Jingo (Nov 10, 2021)

For many hanging out on an online forum is a luxury they partake of after.....

Rent paid, kids fed, etc 

Less members usually means rent, food, etc are in shorter supply.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Actually as forums go, this is by far the most active forum I have seen going on a year n a half. Some of the forums I belong too haven't had new chatter for months, where as countless posts are made here daily.

It is one of the reasons why I enjoy this Forum site. The other reason is the occasional banter.


----------

